# Zoning and Virtualization



## xxmasrawy (Jun 28, 2010)

Dears,
i am asking about if there is something equal zonning technology in freebsd 

regards 
xxmasrawy


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2010)

The only thing that comes close to solaris' zones are FreeBSD's jails.

Handbook: Chapter 15 Jails


----------



## xxmasrawy (Jun 28, 2010)

is FreeBsD's Jails power like zonning or it better


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2010)

Jails are quite good but Solaris' zones are better. You have more control over a zone (memory and cpu wise). Virtual networking is also a lot better. 

There is some work being done to get that functionality into jails too but it's not complete yet.

http://wiki.freebsd.org/JailResourceLimits
http://wiki.freebsd.org/NetworkVirtualization


----------



## xxmasrawy (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks SirDice for this article 
it is good as start point 
becouse i want to move to freebsd so i am asking for some information first 
to help if i will move or stay with solaris


----------

